# Raffle #5 - ''Dirty'' 1000mL cylinder



## Noxx (Dec 27, 2016)

Last raffle of the year: a 1000mL measuring cylinder

It was not cleaned since my last Au precip with SO2 8) 













You have until January 27th 23:59h EST to enter the raffle!

**Raffle for silver and gold members only!*

***If you are not a silver or gold member yet, please visit this link for the full incentives description:*
http://goldrefiningforum.com/membership.html


----------



## etack (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm in cool

Eric


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 27, 2016)

Write me in boss!


----------



## kurtak (Dec 28, 2016)

Noxx

First I want to thank you for the pump I won last month 8) :!: 

Sign me up again

Kurt


----------



## Auful (Dec 28, 2016)

Sign me up please. Thanks.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 28, 2016)

I'll take a shot at it also!

And congratulations on last months win Kurt!


----------



## gold4mike (Dec 28, 2016)

Put me in too please!


----------



## everydayisalesson (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks for raffles Noxx, it has been fun. Put me in.

Mike


----------



## Refining Rick (Dec 28, 2016)

Ya. I want it!


----------



## Yggdrasil (Dec 30, 2016)

Hmm.
This one may come in handy so sign me up please.


----------



## hank hettinger (Dec 30, 2016)

Count me in for the "Dirty Cylinder Raffle.


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 31, 2016)

By the way I will be offering a free cleaning to the lucky winner. Just send that ol dirty cylinder to J-Vegas :wink: :G


----------



## anachronism (Dec 31, 2016)

Tndavid said:


> By the way I will be offering a free cleaning to the lucky winner. Just send that ol dirty cylinder to J-Vegas :wink: :G



Aren't there "specific" websites that cater for "unwashed" items? Haha maybe Noxx knows something we don't.


----------



## Shaul (Jan 4, 2017)

Count me in too.


----------



## Rreyes097 (Jan 10, 2017)

Is this how i enter the raffle? If so sign me up please!'


Thanks,

Raymond


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jan 10, 2017)

Rreyes097 said:


> Is this how i enter the raffle? If so sign me up please!'
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ...



Hello Raymond. You will need to make a donation to at least the silver member level to be entered in the raffle. This link should explain it...

http://goldrefiningforum.com/membership.html


----------



## herd (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm in, please.


----------



## Rreyes097 (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks uncle benben. Ive paid my silver membership dues as of an hour or so ago. What do i do now?


----------



## Noxx (Jan 11, 2017)

Rreyes097 said:


> Thanks uncle benben. Ive paid my silver membership dues as of an hour or so ago. What do i do now?



You don't have to do anything more 8) Good luck!


----------



## Platdigger (Jan 11, 2017)

Yes please


----------



## nh6886 (Jan 12, 2017)

Sign me up please.


----------



## meatheadmerlin (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm in, please and thank you.


----------



## grainsofgold (Jan 15, 2017)

Beam me in as well if not too late- 

Art


----------



## angiealanabrodie (Jan 17, 2017)

Coolest raffle I've ever entered!!


----------



## anwar_z83 (Jan 27, 2017)

8) :mrgreen: come on admin Silver & gold members is already rich people :mrgreen:


----------



## Noxx (Jan 30, 2017)

Congratulations to *nh6886*, our lucky winner !


----------

